# Dragonscale Halfmoon?



## BettaLover223 (Feb 20, 2012)

This is my new betta, whom I named Dragon because he reminds me of a dragon. He's silver and red. But I got him from PetSmart for 7 dollars because they said he's a halfmoon. But I feel like he's also a dragon scale. Help me identify him please!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Possibly but he also looks like a very dull Cambodian. Is there any way you can get a better picture with better lighting?


----------



## ootfifawithbubba (Apr 26, 2012)

why do u think hes a dragon scale? PETSMART DOESNT put the fish in the right places anyway . i got brooke hes a vt , IN THE HALFMOON AND CROWNTAIL SECTION do u see the nerv of these ppl . lol


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Judging from that picture alone, he doesn't appear to be a dragonscale. I'd need a better picture of his scales to be sure.


----------



## BettaLover223 (Feb 20, 2012)

ootfifawithbubba said:


> why do u think hes a dragon scale? PETSMART DOESNT put the fish in the right places anyway . i got brooke hes a vt , IN THE HALFMOON AND CROWNTAIL SECTION do u see the nerv of these ppl . lol


No he is a half moon I know that for a fact. Two this is only one of two places I can get fish so don't talk to me like I'm an idiot


----------



## BettaLover223 (Feb 20, 2012)

lvandert said:


> Possibly but he also looks like a very dull Cambodian. Is there any way you can get a better picture with better lighting?


The only way is to use my iPod sorry I can post another picture


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Shine a light on him and take another pic. As long as its fairly in focus with decent light we should be able to figure it out.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Not a dragon. Possibly another metallic.


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

Whatever he is, he's handsome. Good name :-D:nicefish:


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

ootfifawithbubba said:


> why do u think hes a dragon scale? PETSMART DOESNT put the fish in the right places anyway . i got brooke hes a vt , IN THE HALFMOON AND CROWNTAIL SECTION do u see the nerv of these ppl . lol


This post is a bit rude I should say. And very, umm. Bad written with very bad grammar aswell, making statements such as the one you made all depends on opinion and you shouldn't state it as a fact and say there's something wrong with the store. How do you know it wasn't a costumer that placed the VT in that section? How do you know that all petsmarts do this? My petsmart rarely have these issues

Also, yes. This fish is a halfmoon, but it's not a dragon scale, possibly a Cambodian or metallic, either way he is very pretty


----------



## Lenimph (May 4, 2012)

Nope not a dragon... atleast from the looks of that picture. 

He's still beautiful though.


----------



## BettaLover223 (Feb 20, 2012)

MrVampire181 said:


> Not a dragon. Possibly another metallic.


Honestly i disagree


----------



## BettaLover223 (Feb 20, 2012)

FrostSinth said:


> Whatever he is, he's handsome. Good name :-D:nicefish:


Thank you!


----------

